# Bugs in incubator - HELP!!!



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

EEK - what the hell are these? I was just taking out an empty egg shell when i notices tiny little white/grey bugs/mites/thingies moving about on the egg. What are they, will the do any damage to the eggs, how do i get rid of them if i need to?


----------



## Melon (Mar 3, 2008)

how did u get mites in a incubator !!! its gonna need to be cleaned throughly etc


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

what substrate u got in incubator? sounds like bugs that u can sometimes find on wood like bark chippings etc... they are harmless. wet humid places they love. 

mites are black


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Vermiculite. And to answer the previous question, I don't know how they got there, otherwise they wouldn't be there would they?


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

if there silver/grey then i dont think they are mites. i had a problem with grey bugs in my water dragon enclosure years ago. they were on the wood and on the substrate. they are annoying but wont do any harm i dont think.


----------

